# "East/West" fronts in puppies.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Wasn't sure what section to put this in so please move if it should have been somewhere else.









My question is: In some puppies that are "east/west", does this ever correct itself with age? The reason I ask is that with young horses, it typically does. (Providing it isn't too bad in the first place.)

As they age and develop a thicker chest/barrel, that basically pushes the elbows out, which in turn causes the feet to rotate inwards. And I have seen foals with perfectly straight legs become slightly "pidgeon toed" with age when the chest "fills out".

So I was wondering if the same happens with puppies?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, it often does, for the same reasons as with foals. Of course there's no guarantee, but if it's not too bad to begin with, it will often correct with maturity. Maybe not to the point of being perfectly straight, but there is usually improvement.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Chris,









I thought puppies might do the same. 
I was just looking thru the "critique" section and saw it (east/west) mentioned in a thread about a puppy and that got me to wondering if puppies were like foals.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is an east/west front obvious when the dog moves? B/c I've seen people correct it when placing the dog in a stack. The shows I've been going to are the German type, where the dogs are placed and not really free-stacked so the handler can keep placing the front until s/he is satisfied, but the judge watches each dog come and go from straight on and straight behind. Is it visible then?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Dodge was somewhat east/westy when he was very young,,and he did tend to grow out of it..I was showing him in conformation starting at the 6-9 classes,,and yes stacking him straightened him out, and he didn't trot east/westy,,it was noticeable at times when he free stacked,,but whether it was from me stacking him constantly or growing out of it,,i dunno,,,it did disappear with age..

Diane


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm told Sofia might be a bit easty westy in her pictures in the crit section, so I hope she grows out of it since she is still just 18 weeks old. It might have been my poor stacking and the slippery tile, we will try again with cement or grass I guess!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie's an "easty/westy" and it hasn't corrected. Doesn't seem to bother her in any way, just stands with her front feet funny. Should I be concerned?!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo isn't consistantly east-westy. He will stand straight, and walk/run straight, but sometimes when he sits, his front is east - westy. Zeus is perfectly straight.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW Jen I think that is the most I have seen in a dog that is Easty/westy. That is really good that it doesn't bother her. I wasn't' sure if it is more of an aesthetic thing or structural thing in the standard because they saw a problem with it.

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Val, she's always stood that way so I never thought anything of it. This is when someone tried to stack her properly (she's only 6 months in this picture) but you still see it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jen,

When she trots do her feet still point out? I would think that it could affect the wear on her pads.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Jen have you x-rayed her elbows, I would think it would cause some extra wear on the joints in the elbows.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Elbows xrayed fine. She gives no outward signs of being so easty/westy!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If straight legs were needed for good wear and tear, wolves would be limping a-plenty! Nearly ALL wolves are cow-hocked, and MOST are to some degree noticably east-west. Straight legs in dogs ensure a fantasticly beautiful show picture. But if wolves and coyotes, who must run miles to hunt and patrol territory per day, move fluidly and efficiently on legs that aren't "picture pretty," than I am not surprised that Gracie moves just fine, too.









Odd that this thread came up. Grimm was very east-weat at 8 months, and at almost 2 his forelegs are straightening out as his barrel widens.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, but can a dog outgrow being east-west or being cow hocked? Just curious.


----------



## Nikki99 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been researching the easty westy stance as well because my 7 month old is standing that way. He is pretty narrow in the chest so I'm hoping that with age, and filling out, his chest will widen, pushing his elbows out and helping to straighten out his feet. *Fingers crossed*
He's up on his pasterns very nicely so I don't think that's where his problem is so that's a relief. 
Some ideas I've been given by others who have dealt with this to try and correct it are exercising the dog on sand, swimming the dog and having the dog run up hills because this encourages them to dig into the ground with their toes which usually helps straighten out their feet I guess. 
I don't know if any of these things will work, but I figure it's worth a shot! 

Here's a pic of Ronin to show you what we're working with.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Photo isn't showing up.


----------



## Nikki99 (Dec 12, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Photo isn't showing up.



I know, for some reason it doesn't seem to be allowing me to post any. Let me try again. 


Ya, it's not letting me post any photos, I don't know why. Sorry.


----------

